# Uber Driver Support - 800-593-7069



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Have realized the best way to get resolution is to call as opposed to getting canned responses. Uber seems to bury their Driver Support Number so here it is.

800-593-7069


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Have realized the best way to get resolution is to call as opposed to getting canned responses. Uber seems to bury their Driver Support Number so here it is.
> 
> 800-593-7069


Only problem with THAT is....

Most times you are lucky...

If you get someone that speaks English...

Rakos


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Only problem with THAT is....
> 
> Most times you are lucky...
> 
> ...


Rohit and I are like brothers... we speak the same language.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It helps if you speak Hindi.


----------

